# Is this dog bed big enough?



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I’m just still not sure...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Hahaha! Seriously, why do the little dogs love the big beds and the big dogs love the little beds so much?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

At my sister's house, the cats steal the beds intended for the Anatolian Shepherds. They have been raised to protect the cats, so when their charges claim the huge beds... the Anatolians just look sad.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Hahaha! Seriously, why do the little dogs love the big beds and the big dogs love the little beds so much?




MF, when I first got that he’d (minus the blanket) I still had Dory. She wouldn’t touch it for days. When she did, she laid in every position and kept moving all over it. She’d lay on her side with her legs fully extended right in the middle it it. She’d curl up in the corners, lay full out from front to back. I have pics of all her “trials” lol. Dory was smaller than Zeke... about 8” withers, long body and short legs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

